# Snakes found in Lake in Wales



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

This happened less than a mile from my house, there's been a lot of adverts on Gumtree for Royals around here lately

This three-foot Royal Python was found dead in a lake in the Rhondda - Wales Online

Chris

Sent from my E2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

Thats so sad, have they really reached the same level as terrapins?


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

That's terrible. There were two Royals found wild not far from mine a year or two ago.


----------



## AntonLucky (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh my God! That is gruesome! Snakes is a really bad ***1089;reature. Take care!

Yellow Tulips Dew 2560x1440 - Flower wallpapers and flower backgrounds



WelshBeardie said:


> This happened less than a mile from my house, there's been a lot of adverts on Gumtree for Royals around here lately
> 
> This three-foot Royal Python was found dead in a lake in the Rhondda - Wales Online
> 
> ...


----------

